# Worx Hydroshot cordless pressure washer sale



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Worx Hydroshot now £99.99 at Argos.




For those like me without an outside tap and too far from the kitchen tap, this may be handy.
Mine is charging.
Will come back with my own feedback soon


----------



## Smanderson117 (Jan 19, 2015)

would be interested to see what you think the power is like


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

Interesting. Let us know your thoughts once you've used it!


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

Looks superb for those without an outside tap.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Perfect for wheels, arches and grills - low power mode for engines and door shuts. I use mine all the time now.


----------



## Tembaco (Jun 28, 2014)

@tosh

Is it to weak for a foam lance? Did you maybe tried that?


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Tembaco said:


> @tosh
> 
> Is it to weak for a foam lance? Did you maybe tried that?


No attachment for that and wouldn't be powerful enough

If you want foam, get the Venus 2L foamer and seriously big forearms - I keep mine with some AG spritzer in for bug pre-spray.

I use a 5L pump sprayer and some APC/Spritzer/Foam when required (hardly ever); and I only ever do below the glass line; rinse down with the Worx before an ONR wash.

As in the video, it is perfectly powerful enough to clean up wheels (after you have agitated with a brush) and for arches/shutlines/petrol cap etc.

If you have no power or water, it's the only option. I know there are the other ones with the built in tank, but those have too many moving parts for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Still says £129 on the site


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

This looks awesome





Not as portable, but serious power

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Although I was lucky enough to get this yesterday for £99.99, I charged it up, used it today and NADA 
Motor sounded like it was working but not even a drop got sucked up into the hose let alone any output the other end!
Hopefully I'll get a working replacement from Argos next week.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Takes mine about 30 seconds to pump through the supplied hose; I can see it rise through the clear pipe... could just be the hozelock connector?

Yes, get it swapped...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Well I got my replacement yesterday.
Well chuffed with it.
It can't compare to a conventional pressure washer but managed to blast the green algae off my paths (when they were already wet after the rain).
Also had enough puff to jet off the prewash I applied to our Mini, followed by rinsing the car and wheels after a shampoo.
Surprisingly adding the extension Lance makes it more powerful!


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Sent from my iPad

This kinda shows how much power you get and how narrow the fan output is.

Won't blast out 10yr old moss off the drive but coped with the algae that has krept into my drive since I scrubbed it last year.


----------



## wayne451 (Aug 15, 2016)

Hopefully B&Q will sell them at some point so that I have an excuse to get one.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

HEADPHONES said:


> Surprisingly adding the extension Lance makes it more powerful!


Thanks, had mine 4 months, never tried the long lance.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mrbig1 (Sep 28, 2016)

Ha.... interesting with the hack videos, suddenly my interest in this is peaking.
Getting more pressure out of it and using soda bottle for water source is pretty darn good.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

I think the pressure thing may be wrong. 

Regardless of whether I use the short or long lance, pressure is the same. I have a H/L switch on top which achieves the same high low pressure as in the video. 

Might be a US model thing?

Anyone else verify this behaviour?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pump (Dec 14, 2016)

If you look up this guy on youtube he has a few short vids about it detailing cars. His vids are good straight to the point and not full off the normal **** like hit that subscribe button and send me free stuff.

https://m.youtube.com/channel/UCVlOAVbs8QbHMmKdVWTleaQ


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

I got mine in case we had an hose pipe ban, use it all the time now as it is a lot quicker to use.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Typical only had mine just over a week after paying £129 they`re back down to £109 
http://www.argos.co.uk/search/worx-hydroshot/


----------



## richtea78 (Apr 16, 2011)

You can get them for £99 at Amazon every so often and it includes the full kit like the foam lance and the brushes.


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Still loving mine.
Can rinse my car about 3 times on one charge.
Battery recharge time about 4 hours


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Same here, use it twice a week for wheels, arches, rinsing

I get 35L of water through it (3 buckets) before it needs charging. I only need 12L for the wheels. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Citromark (Oct 29, 2013)

These look pretty decent 




Mark


----------

